# 270 rifle for sale.



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

A friend of mine is looking to sell his 270 rifle. Just throwing it up here to help him out. He's asking $300 for it and if I remember right it's a tikka rifle. His name is Tyler and his number is 801-669-2257. I will try to get pictures up soon. You can text either one of us. He lives in sandy. 

Brandon
801-960-7576


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Is it the t3 line? Which stock? What length barrel? If you can get more details it would help a lot, I have been thinking of getting into a 270


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes it's the t3 line. It is composite stock. Not sure on barrel length. He has taken several deer and elk with it. That much I do know. I can also throw in some bullets and a tin of brass for it that I used when I had my old 270. But you would have to come to Heber for it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sold!!!!!


----------

